# Uggg, I'm injured! *rant*



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Uggg, I’m injured!
Ok, so this is more of a rant… Let me set you up….

The past two weeks have busier than all heck.
Had some big family events (overwhelming) have been on baby watch (sleep deprivation) and shearing was this past week (very stressful.)
…..For those who don’t know, I have an alpaca farm/sustainable farm.

Baby watch alone is hard enough with the sleep deprivation, but shearing is also a big big deal. I basically have to disassemble the barn interior so the team can shear inside if it is raining, which it always is on shearing day. Murphy‘s Law.
I don’t have an arena and they need a lot of space… so the barn gets tossed to all heck and it takes day to put everything back. 

On shearing day, the team rolls in at 7:00am. They were not scheduled until 3:00pm. :shock:
What the hay!? I haven’t even had coffee yet, let alone have all the alpacas up and ready. Geeze I gotta get my son to school and none of my helpers are scheduled to show up til 1:00pm to get prepped and gather fleeces. Talk about a stressful day!

So the barn is still completely discombobulated from shearing because I've been delivering babies......
Anyway, I was feeding tonight and wasn‘t anywhere near my horse. Not even close. No way possible he could injure me. Matter of fact I was in opposite end of the barn carrying feed buckets when this….. this…...I don’t even know what… straw monster maybe (?) reached up from the straw and grabbed my foot! 
Down I went! 
Feed went flying, freshly gathered eggs sailed across the way breaking all over the floor, and I crumpled to the floor, ankle twisted every which way.
I sat for a moment not sure if it was broken or not and trying not to throw up because the pain was so intense. After five minutes of breathing I could wiggle my toes. Whew, good sign!
Drug my sorry but up and hobbled through the rest of the chores, got my son fed and put to bed, and have been sitting with it propped up wearing an ice pack. Also found a nasty bruise on my shoulder blade, but I'm not sure what I hit on the way down.

I mean I wasn’t anywhere near my horse! Wasn’t even thinking about my horse. 
With all these threads lately on helmet use and safety around horses, I had to go and get hurt while on my own two feet. How embarrassing! 
Can’t wait to see what color it will be in the morning and if i can walk ok.
Wait, tomorrow is Sunday, right? 
Oh %#$!*...... I have 3 tons of hay being delivered tomorrow. Peachy! Just peachy! :-(

Ok, rant over, thanks for listening… err… umm I mean reading.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Man.. that's insane!! I hate those straw monsters!!

I hope you feel better.. maybe see if a neighbor can help you with the hay delivery?

Hugs!!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Skye!
Made me laugh too!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope you feel better. Your horse was probably thinking "I told her there's horse monsters out there!"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If I had been there, I would have insisted you elevate and ice NOW! walking on it all day first will make the healing take twice as long. But, I know you are no pillow puff momma, so you'll be ok. What a bummer , though. 
Send friend or hubby out for your very own gallon of chocolate ice cream for a super pity party.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the well wishes. 

Puddin- you know, I swear I heard my horse snickering in the back ground… something about payback you clumsy human, that’s what you get for making me move my feet to respect you!

Tiny you hit it right on, I was feeling a bit sorry for myself. I whipped up some butterscotch pudding to console my self with while the ankle was propped up and it did help. Although ice cream would have been much better. 
Cheesecake, however, would have brought about miraculous healing! 
Cheesecake fixes everything. (mmm…… cheesecake)


So, its all kinds of pretty colors today and still swollen. I was quite a sight feeding this morning in my shorts while wearing winter boots because it was the only thing I could get over my ankle. :shock:
At least I was able to bribe some help to get the hay up ok this afternoon.

And, I did find (and kill) the straw monster today too. 
Turns out a cord left over from shearing was partially buried in the straw and decided my foot would make a tasty snack. :twisted:

I guess that is what I get for putting off getting the barn put back together in order to deliver babies instead. Pffft.. shame on me, what was I thinking?? 
Good thing I painted the toenails a bright pretty color… looks like I’ll be sporting the flip flops for a while.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> And, I did find (and kill) the straw monster today too.
> Turns out a cord left over from shearing was partially buried in the straw and decided my foot would make a tasty snack. :twisted:
> 
> I guess that is what I get for putting off getting the barn put back together in order to deliver babies instead. Pffft.. shame on me, what was I thinking??
> Good thing I painted the toenails a bright pretty color… looks like I’ll be sporting the flip flops for a while.


A heroine for hand and hoof everywhere! One straw monster has been eliminated.. many remain!

I looove painting my toes always makes me feel better! What colour did you do? I'm sporting orange right now (in honor of the chickens I am doing research about)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hurt just imagining you walking around with that.

About 6 years ago I was riding and cantering a circle with my instructor that got too big without me noticing and the next think I know, the hrose runs full speed into a fence, with my shin between it and the board fence. I popped off and landed on the top of the rails, thought I had broken my shin but in wiggled the toes, oh, it's ok. walked horse back to barn, cold hosed HER shin which had cracked the fence, put her awy and drove hme ,. could harldly get paddock boots off. So, I finally, hourse late, getr to elevate my grossly swelling ankle, when hubby comes home. "what's for dinner?". I had to get up and cook for him. He is not supportive of my horsey hobby, and if I had complained he would have said, "well, you shouldn't be riding". 
To this day, that shin is sore to the touch, has NO hair on it and no surface sensation. The bruising was just amazing. I wish I had taken a photo. you would not beleive it.


Today, I took Zulu over a big log on the trail and he jumped it twice as big as necessary. I jammed my thumb on his neck , so now is sprained. But this is nothing. heck, I can still type, so that's what really matters.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Lockwood, you have a great sense of humor, even with an injury! 

I don't have a hay monster, but I'm pretty sure my porch has taken a hit out on me recently. Twice now I have gone flying down the porch and slammed into either the large urn or the 6x6 posts. 

So far only lovely bruises and hurt pride, but I know it's just a matter of time before the porch wins! :evil:

Try and pamper yourself a bit, lord knows you deserve it!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Walkamile- Awww, thanks. 
I have my grumpy days, no doubt about it, but I figure life is too short to let the grumpy last too long. Plus having 60 critters here, I figure I’ll go nuts without a sense of humor.
Then again, perhaps I’ve already gone off the deep end and I just don’t know it yet. :wink:

Wow, that’s some porch monster you have there. You better offer up some kind of a peace offering before the urn swallows you whole or the post takes a bite out of your rear!
Maybe some nice smelling flowers in front will make the mean monster smile and see the bright side??

Skye- Yep, one down and 20 gazillion to go. Who says girls are “delicate” and can’t handle monsters.
Um, electric purple….. Mmm perhaps a bit “young” for me, but I’m all about multi-tasking and the lighter “appropriate” colors for my age just don’t hide the dirt as well. :lol:
Orange huh? Buff Orpingtons or maybe Golden Campines?? Oh, the suspense... which ones are you researching??
Are you all settled in now?

Tiny- Ouch ouch and double OUCH! How is the thumb today? I know what you mean, when I get hurt… so long as I can still do the essentials I think I am ok. Course my idea of essentials and a doctor’s idea of essentials rarely match!!
Hmmm, non-supportive hubby huh? Bummer. I think I woulda added something not to nice to dinner that night. “Oops, did I put too much cayenne pepper in dinner tonight? :twisted:
Hmmm, tastes fine to me.” *innocent shrug*

Oh, believe me, I would totally believe the bruising and swelling. Similar accident here, but it did break my leg. Soft cast allowed me to watch the rainbow on my whole entire leg for over a month. The swelling was wicked…if I just touched my leg, it would have finger or hand “indents” for hours. Took about 6 months to fully heal and now a days, I can tell you when storm is coming before there is even a cloud in the sky.
(Yeah, and I'm whining about a puffy ankle, go figure...)

Soooo, got that thumb on ice and elevated like a good little moderator?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Love it! Electric purple is super rockin! 

More of a Buff Orpington orange; it's pretty classy.
But I am researching the different housing systems and their effect on chicken welfare; mainly a focus on enriched caging. Just got done with my annotated bibliography and then the research paper starts 

Hugs, hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww Lockwood!
That sounds like it was the worst! *hugs* 

Lacey and I are thinking you comforting sorts of healing thoughts...

Maybe you can bribe/force your son into making you cheesecake, who cares if he's little? :rofl:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Love it! Electric purple is super rockin!
> 
> More of a Buff Orpington orange; it's pretty classy.
> But I am researching the different housing systems and their effect on chicken welfare; mainly a focus on enriched caging. Just got done with my annotated bibliography and then the research paper starts
> ...


Right on! Anything that can make life a little better for those hard working ladies. Although I haven't bought eggs at the grocery store in over 5 years, whenever I walk by the display at the store I just cringe.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Maybe you can bribe/force your son into making you cheesecake, who cares if he's little? :rofl:


As IF I don't already have enough grey hairs :evil: 
( I can just imagine the kitchen now after my little buddy tries to make mommy feel better :shock: :shock: :shock: )

Thanks for the positive thoughts! Could you tell Lacey if it is all the same to her I'll take her well wished from afar…. lest she want to mutual groom my face too. :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Doing good, OP?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Doing good, OP?


Thanks for checking back. 

Still having some troubles, but it is mending..... v e r y s l o w l y. :-(
Ended up being a sprain with some tears. I've got about 45% range of motion back so far. 

It has made running the farm quite a bit more challanging that's for sure. Everything takes twice as long and I haven't had any HF time and the withdrawls are driving me bonkers. Feel like I've fallen off the edge of the planet. :evil:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Thanks for checking back.
> 
> Still having some troubles, but it is mending..... v e r y s l o w l y. :-(
> Ended up being a sprain with some tears. I've got about 45% range of motion back so far.
> ...


Yikes.. well here's to a full recovery and I hope things get back in order so you feel even better! Hopefully some people are able to help you out a little bit. My prior boss got surgery for a growth in her stomach area and I helped her run the place before and after and now she's back on her feet; really helped her out.

But you're welcome


----------

